# Curly maple hollow form



## Barb (May 30, 2021)

I cored out a beautiful chunk of maple I got from @Lumptastic and made this hollowform. I completely hollowed and sanded it before I stabilized and dyed it. The walls are barely 1/4" thick so it didn't require a vacuum, the liquid seeped completely through. I first dyed the bottom blue, cured it, then dyed the entire piece in a greenish yellow mixture I had leftover. I want to get more into adding different forms of color to my pieces.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Arn213 (May 30, 2021)

That is so very cool just like the “Amazon rain forest”. The transition and it almost looks like it is grafted from the spalt (reminds me of the outer layer of coconut) to the curl rainfall is just one sublime execution! You always seem to take it to that next level with a “twist of your own”! The color scheme you use that is “analogous” is such a perfect paring with the curly maple narrative.

Barb, you know I am always going to ask to know what the dimensions are. Just want to get a sense of scale and proportion that is all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb (May 30, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> That is so very cool just like the “Amazon rain forest”. The transition and it almost looks like it is grafted from the spalt (reminds me of the outer layer of coconut) to the curl rainfall is just one sublime execution! You always seem to take it to that next level with a “twist of your own”! The color scheme you use that is “analogous” is such a perfect paring with the curly maple narrative.
> 
> Barb, you know I am always going to ask to know what the dimensions are. Just want to get a sense of scale and proportion that is all.


Thank you Arn. I appreciate your way with words. I bet if you and Mike wrote a book together, it would be a bestseller. The dimensions are 6.5" x 2.5" :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (May 30, 2021)

Barb said:


> Thank you Arn. I appreciate your way with words. I bet if you and Mike wrote a book together, it would be a bestseller. The dimensions are 6.5" x 2.5" :)


Lol. Thank you! Were you able to core it and get another piece out of it based on the thread this piece was on? Would love to see a “water version of it” because from that I remember the back side had very tight wavy curls. How about “Bora Bora” for a concept color on version 2?


----------



## Barb (May 30, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Lol. Thank you! Were you able to core it and get another piece out of it based on the thread this piece was on? Would love to see a “water version of it” because from that I remember the back side had very tight wavy curls. How about “Bora Bora” for a concept color on version 2?


Lol! Actually my intention was to leave the curly section blue but I got too much of it onto the spalted section so I thought submerging the entire the piece would help blend the mistake. And yes I have the bowl that this piece came from. I was entertaining the thought of using a different medium on it. Either Hampshire sheen water based inks or chestnut spirit stains. Either way, the end result will hopefully be blue next time or should I say, "Bora Bora". The below dimensions are currently 9.5" x 4.5"

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213 (May 30, 2021)

Barb said:


> Lol! Actually my intention was to leave the curly section blue but I got too much of it onto the spalted section so I thought submerging the entire the piece would help blend the mistake. And yes I have the bowl that this piece came from. I was entertaining the thought of using a different medium on it. Either Hampshire sheen water based inks or chestnut spirit stains. Either way, the end result will hopefully be blue next time or should I say, "Bora Bora". The below dimensions are currently 9.5" x 4.5"
> 
> View attachment 210074
> 
> View attachment 210075


Barb- I am glad the top piece didn’t become blue because all the spalt elements, the markings and patterns just looked cohesive with the greens. Actually there are different type watermelons and there is a particular one that actually mimics the natural pattern and the greens that you used on the hollow form. 

This second I think is perfect for “Bora Bora”!  Look at it! The spalts are like the sand color (or the reefs) in the beach in that exotic island. Get it into that mode and I’ll be the attendant to you both and will be serving you what else- “bora bora”!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (May 30, 2021)

Barb, that is incredibly cool!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (May 30, 2021)

What Arn said. Only better! It is cool Barb. Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 30, 2021)

That really came out sweet! The demarcation between the colors adds great.visual interest...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 30, 2021)

Fantasic Barb!!! I love following your progress into the rabbit hole.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb (May 30, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Fantasic Barb!!! I love following your progress into the rabbit hole.


Thank you! I know that coloring will be an entirely new rabbit hole but I'm up for the challenge lol.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 30, 2021)

Nice job Barb. Hard to believe you haven't been turning that long.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 30, 2021)

The coloration is stunning! Not to be missed was the lighter!!! Can’t wait to see more! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (May 30, 2021)

Fantastic piece all around Barb! 

What dyes did you use?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (May 30, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> Fantastic piece all around Barb!
> 
> What dyes did you use?


Thank you! I used cactus juice dyes. Same process of stabilizing minus the vacuum. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 30, 2021)

What everyone above has said, great piece Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 1, 2021)

Another exceptional piece! Well done Barb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 1, 2021)

Barb said:


> Thank you! I used cactus juice dyes. Same process of stabilizing minus the vacuum. :)



Those dyes and your work look phenomenal! I just picked up some Keda dyes and am looking forward to trying it out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jun 1, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> Those dyes and your work look phenomenal! I just picked up some Keda dyes and am looking forward to trying it out.


Thank you! I'd like to know how those dyes work out for you. :)


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 1, 2021)

I can tell you that a lot of luthiers who build electric uses these to much effect on curly maple (I do too)- Colortone & TransTint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 2, 2021)

@Barb Here is the one and only piece I've used the Keda dye on. I dyed it this past weekend and it only has two coats of lacquer on it so far. I'll add a few more and then buff it, but the dyes worked well. 

You can see on the tenon the range of colors I went through to arrive at the final color. These dyes are potent. A little goes a very long ways and the colors are very bold if you use too much. I used water with a touch of rubbing alcohol. I'm not sure of the impact of using just one or the other beyond the instructions, but am looking forward to trying more of it in the future. I'll add that blending colors and avoiding streaks is very easy to accomplish.

The second photo is inside and probably a more realistic representation of the true colors.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Barb (Jun 2, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> @Barb Here is the one and only piece I've used the Keda dye on. I dyed it this past weekend and it only has two coats of lacquer on it so far. I'll add a few more and then buff it, but the dyes worked well.
> 
> You can see on the tenon the range of colors I went through to arrive at the final color. These dyes are potent. A little goes a very long ways and the colors are very bold if you use too much. I used water with a touch of rubbing alcohol. I'm not sure of the impact of using just one or the other beyond the instructions, but am looking forward to trying more of it in the future. I'll add that blending colors and avoiding streaks is very easy to accomplish.
> 
> ...


I like it a lot! The color is bold without covering up the wood grain. I guess I'm going to have to add this to my list of wants. Thanks for showing me. :) Nice form as well.


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 2, 2021)

This is my favorite so far Barb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2021)

very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

